# Best Pirate Yet !!!



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is My Grandson all dressed as Capt Jack Sparrow,lol
Its Not a fancy costume but he is Happy that NANA made him a pirate..
and who said Pirate's don't pay for anything.. I got paid in Kisses & Hugs every 5 minutes...lol. He was so tickled .
























Today was Pirate day at The Texas Rein-Fair so his Mom & Dad took him to go see it. AGH.. Matey


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

What a cute little man!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job Nana, he looks ready for the big day.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Guys he is the Love of My Life... My only Grandson..he will be 3 today.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

well happy birthday to him!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

That's really great. Soooo..when do you start making skull vests for us too?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

That was really cute Ghoul Friday, I'm Glad you like his outfit.You can pick the skull material up at JoAnne's Fabrics. BTW he picked it out.That is the skulls he wanted here was all the fabric for the coolest pirate costume and he wanted that,B/w material go figure.
and JoAnne's had a bunch of P.o.t.c. stuff in print too !!! and in color..


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Very cute lil guy and nice job on his costume!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks SS hugs to you
Even Tho Yesterday was his B-day I didn't see him because he was gone all day with Mom & Dad, But Paw Paw and I have got him some Pirate Pistols for his B-day Present... SSSShhhh don't tell


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Awwww - he looks great!!!!!!!

Seeing how happy the kids are when they put their costumes on is the best payment of all!!!!

I love the skull fabric that you used for the vest. JoAnn's had a great selection of those cottons this year!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I just went over to sing Happy Birthday To him and his sister Kathleen her birthday is the 26th and she will be 9 yrs old .I didnt see them yesterday. He was still wearing his costume.lol
Carol said He will not take it off. ROFL

She will probably have to make another just so she can wash that one. that is what happen when I made his superman suit we had to make a batman one too so he would change his clothes.

Did you notice the raper holder at the side of his pants to put his sword in? That was his idea. He was pulling his training pants out and sticking his sword in through the waist band and out the leg hole, and said look Nana . so I asked him if he wanted a sword holder on his pants,lol

He is so funny at times, Gota Love him....


----------

